# The Temperament Test



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

OSPP Four Temperaments Test


Personality test of the four temperaments: sanguine, choleric, melancholic and phlegmatic



openpsychometrics.org





Take this test and share your results.

_Sanguine_: _blood_; Blood is a constantly circulating fluid providing the body with nutrition, oxygen, and waste removal. Blood is mostly liquid, with numerous cells and proteins suspended in it, making blood "thicker" than pure water. The average person has about 5 liters (more than a gallon) of blood.

Phlegmatic: _phlegm_; Phlegm, a type of mucus, is produced by the lungs and respiratory system. It's a sign of inflammation and irritation. (Mucus is produced by the nose.) You might hear the term sputum used — this is phlegm that you expel through coughing.

_Choleric_: yellow bile; Bile is a greenish-yellow liquid made and released by the liver and stored in the gallbladder. It aids in the digestion of food and fluids by breaking down fats into fatty acids. Your body then takes up these acids into the digestive tract. Bile also aids the body in breaking down: Cholesterol.

_Melancholic_: black bile; a humor of medieval physiology believed to be secreted by the kidneys or spleen and to cause melancholy.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

rachelleialewis said:


> OSPP Four Temperaments Test
> 
> 
> Personality test of the four temperaments: sanguine, choleric, melancholic and phlegmatic
> ...


I'm Phlegmatic. 

These are the results from the *OSPP Four Temperaments Test*. The calculated scores for each type are shown below (scores range between 0 to 24).


Choleric​ 12Melancholic​ 4Sanguine​ 14Phlegmatic​ 16
*Description of your temperament*
Your temperament is *phlegmatic*. The phlegmatic temperament is fundamentally relaxed and quiet, ranging from warmly attentive to lazily sluggish. Phlegmatics tend to be content with themselves and are kind. They are accepting and affectionate. They may be receptive and shy and often prefer stability to uncertainty and change. They are consistent, relaxed, calm, rational, curious, and observant, qualities that make them good administrators. They can also be passive-aggressive.


----------



## Timofey34 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Hexigoon said:


> View attachment 894068


Wow I thought mostly 9 enneagram types like me (9w8) would be phlegmatic.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Timofey34 said:


> View attachment 894065


It's strange to think of a T personality as melancholy because you would think that would be more of an F result.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

rachelleialewis said:


> Wow I thought mostly 9 enneagram types like me (9w8) would be phlegmatic.


Well, I am an INFJ lol


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

rachelleialewis said:


> Wow I thought mostly 9 enneagram types like me (9w8) would be phlegmatic.


5s tend to be anxious of the outside world (and thus try to isolate themselves) and 9s tend to deny their anger (in hopes of not upsetting anyone) so I guess I can see phlegmatic for either one with different motivations as to why they are phlegmatic.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

Choleric​ 19Melancholic​ 22Sanguine​ 5Phlegmatic​ 4

Your temperament is *melancholic*. The melancholic temperament is fundamentally introverted and thoughtful. Melancholic people often were perceived as very (or overly) pondering and considerate, getting rather worried when they could not be on time for events. Melancholics can be highly creative in activities such as poetry and art - and can become preoccupied with the tragedy and cruelty in the world. Often they are perfectionists. They are self-reliant and independent; one negative part of being a melancholic is that they can get so involved in what they are doing they forget to think of others. 

I've always considered myself a clear-cut case of MelChol.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

rachelleialewis said:


> I'm Phlegmatic.
> 
> These are the results from the *OSPP Four Temperaments Test*. The calculated scores for each type are shown below (scores range between 0 to 24).
> 
> ...


I took this for a college corse 

I got Melancholic/Choleric


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

As expected. However, punctuality is not my strong suit.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I would believe myself more melancholic, but it's close enough.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

secondpassing said:


> View attachment 894112
> 
> I would believe myself more melancholic, but it's close enough.


Yay! You took the test! I'd say its a tie. I'm phlegmatic.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

These are the results from the OSPP Four Temperaments Test. The calculated scores for each type are shown below (scores range between 0 to 24).

Choleric 
2
Melancholic 
6
Sanguine 
6
Phlegmatic 
20
Description of your temperament
Your temperament is phlegmatic. The phlegmatic temperament is fundamentally relaxed and quiet, ranging from warmly attentive to lazily sluggish. Phlegmatics tend to be content with themselves and are kind. They are accepting and affectionate. They may be receptive and shy and often prefer stability to uncertainty and change. They are consistent, relaxed, calm, rational, curious, and observant, qualities that make them good administrators. They can also be passive-aggressive.


----------



## IxFx (Jan 1, 2022)

[Redacted]


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Beware, here comes Plato...







Psst, Aristotele still does not approve of me, the Sphere is one of the five platonic solids..., it is 6 in total, even that the sphere is unique in the fact that it has infinite corners and no corner at all.

They are arranged just like Matrioska-dolls..., both dodekaheron and icosahedron is biggest of them all..., 12 edges meet 12 surfaces, that is the outer layer of consciousness, then comes the mighty sphere itself..., then comes the hexahedron and the octahedron, 6 edges meet 6 surfaces..., and of course last but not least, but also the smallest..., Satan himself..., the one and only tetrahedron...


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

I took one of these before, but for the sake of sharing it...









Melancholic-Phlegmatic
I feel like I'm a little more Choleric though...


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

These are the results from the *OSPP Four Temperaments Test*. The calculated scores for each type are shown below (scores range between 0 to 24).


Choleric​ 8Melancholic​ 9Sanguine​ 11Phlegmatic​ 18
 
*Description of your temperament*
Your temperament is *phlegmatic*. The phlegmatic temperament is fundamentally relaxed and quiet, ranging from warmly attentive to lazily sluggish. Phlegmatics tend to be content with themselves and are kind. They are accepting and affectionate. They may be receptive and shy and often prefer stability to uncertainty and change. They are consistent, relaxed, calm, rational, curious, and observant, qualities that make them good administrators. They can also be passive-aggressive.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I have mentioned Blood Temperaments in an earlier post, and how it's related to the Four Temperaments:

This appears to be caused by differences in stomach acidity, with Type O being most acidic, and Type A being least.

"Sanguine", fast movements, appear active and enthusiastic, lively and optimistic

Blood Type B, ExxP

"Melancholic", medium-speed movements, appear analytical or quiet

Blood Type A

Olfactory people - "Phlegmatic", slow movements, appear peaceful and relaxed

Blood Type O

"Choleric" people - short-tempered, irritable (

People often have nails with short roots

I tend to view them with respect to Blood Type Temperament. There is a relationship to other temperaments as well, like Love Language, Fe-Ti or Fi-Te, Universal Oneness Feeling or Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve Feeling, though Blood Type Temperament appears to encompass these descriptions fairly well.

You can also look at Hand Temperament, square palm or rectangular palm, short finger or long finger:








Hand Temperament: What Your Hand Shape Tells about your...


People's hands often tell about what that person likes to do or think about. The fingers are characterized as either long or short, while the palms are either square or rectangle. From these, one can determine four types of hands: Square Palm+Short Fingers: Earth Hand Rectangle Palm+Short...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------

